# Dozens of Wonderful Paris Aerial Views



## nain-bleu (Jul 23, 2007)

Enjoy !


----------



## BMXican (Jul 28, 2002)

fascinating!


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

I didn't want for the pictures to end 

BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

One of the best aerial pics for Paris ever seen and thanks for sharing !


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Looks like Athens.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Did you take these pictures from your helicopter? 
Very beautiful!


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> Looks like Athens.


I dont think it does.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Gorgeous.. Paris is achingly beautiful.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Amazing!_


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Robo_Boss said:


> I dont think it does.


There are certain spots where this may be true, especially regarding dense lowrise residential neighborhoods built during the 1960's to the 1980s.

However, most of Paris we know is characterized by the stylized and grandiose architecture of the years of Baron Hausmann which replaced the old neighbourhoods which still survive in what is known today as the "view Paris" (Old Paris). The strictly ordered large buildings create an image of combined order and architectural elegance which is completed with the presence of the large "grands boulevards" and the various palaces, museums, monuments and parks that give central Paris a unique character, no other city can match or copy.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Amazing pics, everyone made me stop and look.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Giorgio said:


> Looks like Athens.


That thought entered my mind too...


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

It only looks like it from the air though


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Very impressive shots. 

What's the stadium in one of the pics called (not Parc de Princes, the one with athletics tracks)?


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Amazing shots. I'd love to go back to Paris it was one of my best trips.


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Outstanding!! Best aerial pics of Paris I´ve ever seen!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

wonderful pics kay:


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Wonderful !

ces photos sont superbes sincèrement ! c'est toi qui les a prises ?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

lpioe said:


> Very impressive shots.
> 
> What's the stadium in one of the pics called (not Parc de Princes, the one with athletics tracks)?


Stade Charlety


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

ParisianStyle said:


> Wonderful !
> 
> ces photos sont superbes sincèrement ! c'est toi qui les a prises ?


These pictures come from this website:
=> http://www.survoldefrance.fr/


There's not only pictures of the Paris area, but also for the whole France. Here is for instance a picture of Marseille in the same website.


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

eklips said:


> It only looks like it from the air though


True, it looks better from the ground, haha


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY (May 5, 2007)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Robo_Boss said:


> I dont think it does.


You must see the Athens aerials thread then. It really looks quite similar.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525269&page=3



eklips said:


> It only looks like it from the air though


Yep, from ground Paris is just amazing. (I love it from air too). Athenian buildings unfortunately don't have the nicest looking facades. :lol:



> However, most of Paris we know is characterized by the stylized and grandiose architecture of the years of Baron Hausmann which replaced the old neighbourhoods which still survive in what is known today as the "view Paris" (Old Paris).


Indeed, I was talking about from the air though.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really great set... don't like that it's so low though... i need a city to be a bit taller than that...


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

You are officially my new best friend man! I love you in a totally non gay way!
You have made my day, hell my week! Theese are the most fascinating photos I have seen of Paris in my life and to come! Damn...if you are french, the general idea about french people is that they are arrogant and ignorant and have superiority issues! I now understand why that happens! Whenever that is brought into discussion, tell them "Yess, but we have Paris, what do you have?"
Are some of the shots taken on a july 14?
Peace out man, the most beautiful thread on SSC!


----------



## Romain75 (Feb 6, 2009)

A M A Z I N G ( Sorry if I'm chauvinistic but I love my country )


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah Paris!!!! I vote for ban it too! This city always humiliate us!!!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Amazing! thanks for sharing! :applause:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WHOA!! J'adore Paris et la France!  










Thank u so much for such wonderful thread epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:


----------



## bkzinho (Jun 11, 2007)

On the Livemaps website, you can see close aerial views of Paris and others French cities since a few days. Enjoy it, it's wonderful.
http://maps.live.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Je t'aime Paris :cheers: kay:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Vive La France!!!


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Pictures by Alemsk on Flickr.


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

Stunning, simply stunning, shame the suburbs are so poor and crime ridden.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The suburbs are MOSTLY middle class and nice. 
Only a small part of them are poor and crime ridden.


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

Minato ku said:


> The suburbs are MOSTLY middle class and nice.
> Only a small part of them are poor and crime ridden.


I saw a tv programme the other day "The worlds toughest towns" with Donal Macintyre and it was about Paris.

He said that Inner Paris was wealthy and safe but Outer Paris is deprived and crime ridden which makes it the riot capital of Europe.

Still, what a great city.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Uh la la!! Je taime moi non plus! Salvatore Adamo, Michael Polnareff, France Gall, Piaff, et VIVE LA FRANCE! Ok...that's the French I have...hno:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

But that's not really the France where I live.



hollow man said:


> I saw a tv programme the other day "The worlds toughest towns" with Donal Macintyre and it was about Paris.
> 
> He said that Inner Paris was wealthy and safe but Outer Paris is deprived and crime ridden which makes it the riot capital of Europe.
> 
> Still, what a great city.


It is sterotype that is wrong in most case. (The worst thing in these TV programme they show Clichy sous Bois as an average when in fact it is the worst)
Many suburbs are deprived but the very large majority aren't. There is 8 million people living in Paris suburbs it is supid to generalize these.
The northeastern suburbs are poor but the western suburbs are wealthier than the inner city.
Urban diversity in the Paris suburbs

The inner city is also very diverse, while the 7th arrondissement is wealthy, the 19th arrondissement isn't.


----------

